# Any photographer/art gallery/writing jobs?



## jazzly (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi I'm new to Joburg and was wondering if any photographer, writer or curator is here on this forum? I'm looking to work in any of these fields and get a job here in South Africa but I don;t know how to go about it since these jobs are not advertised.

Though right now I'm open to any kind of job in Sandton- around Mandela square but since I'm an artist/ photographer and curator, i would of course prefer something related to my interests and experience. 

I have worked in art galleries and know about art in general and have a large collection if images. I write about food and travel as well. I have also worked as an editor.

So, please let me know if anyone of you know of any jobs available or if I can get some assignment as a photographer, organiser/brand consultant etc. I can also teach photography and painting. I would really appreciate it since right now i'm dying to work!

I live in Sandton and would prefer something around but I'm open for offers anyway.

Thanks


----------



## Mdb (Jul 1, 2011)

*Of course!*

Have a look at Creative Careers SA for jobs in art, music, photography, journalism etc. creativecareers.co.za



jazzly said:


> Hi I'm new to Joburg and was wondering if any photographer, writer or curator is here on this forum? I'm looking to work in any of these fields and get a job here in South Africa but I don;t know how to go about it since these jobs are not advertised.
> 
> Though right now I'm open to any kind of job in Sandton- around Mandela square but since I'm an artist/ photographer and curator, i would of course prefer something related to my interests and experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Lowvelder newspaper is looking for an editor for the Barberton Times if that's any help.

Just Google Lowvelder & you'll find details.


----------

